# Starting my Journey



## Tai Chi Killa (Apr 26, 2012)

What's up everybody,

My name is Jason, I'm 30 years old and just started talking classes 2 months ago to improve my health. I am currently studying  Muay Thai, Hapkido, & Jhoon Rhee TKD in Chandler Arizona at JBMAA.  Other than martial arts I'm into turntablism (scratching vinyl records) and racing Motorcycles ( currently running a Kawasaki ninja 250r) . I look forward to jumping in on some of threads for advice and chatting it up with everyone...
:bangahead:


----------



## Steve (Apr 26, 2012)

Tai Chi Killa said:


> What's up everybody,
> 
> My name is Jason, I'm 30 years old and just started talking classes 2 months ago to improve my health. I am currently studying  Muay Thai, Hapkido, & Jhoon Rhee TKD in Chandler Arizona at JBMAA.  Other than martial arts I'm into turntablism (scratching vinyl records) and racing Motorcycles ( currently running a Kawasaki ninja 250r) . I look forward to jumping in on some of threads for advice and chatting it up with everyone...
> :bangahead:


Sounds like fun.  My favorite channel on Pandora for jiu jitsu class is turntablism and beat science.  I've always enjoyed it.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 26, 2012)

Greetings, Jason, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Tai Chi Killa (Apr 26, 2012)

Steve said:


> Sounds like fun.  My favorite channel on Pandora for jiu jitsu class is turntablism and beat science.  I've always enjoyed it.



sweet, I'll have to check out beat science....


----------



## Tai Chi Killa (Apr 26, 2012)

seasoned said:


> Greetings, Jason, and welcome aboard.


Thanks


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 27, 2012)

Tai Chi Killa said:


> What's up everybody,
> 
> My name is Jason, I'm 30 years old and just started talking classes 2 months ago to improve my health. I am currently studying  Muay Thai, Hapkido, & Jhoon Rhee TKD in Chandler Arizona at JBMAA.  Other than martial arts I'm into turntablism (scratching vinyl records) and racing Motorcycles ( currently running a Kawasaki ninja 250r) . I look forward to jumping in on some of threads for advice and chatting it up with everyone...
> :bangahead:



Welcome to MT!

I *play* vinyl records, but I'm guessing we have different interests in that area.  

Anyway, have a great time and welcome again.


----------



## Tai Chi Killa (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the Welcomes Chris and Bill...

Bill, I'm into all types of music and my vinyl collection is pretty extensive through all the genres. Do you collect anything specific or have any favorites?


----------



## joshdebruijn (May 2, 2012)

Welcome Aboard Jason!


----------



## sfs982000 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

